# New here



## banagan (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi, meet Oscar, fostering him for now 

Irish expat in Thailand, me, not the cat.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! Oscar is a cutie!


----------



## gothceltgirl (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Banagan, that's a cutie you've got there. Haven't been here in a good long while. Just reaching out to see if I can find more peeps to talk to, since the pandemic has me even more restricted than I already am. Going stir crazy here!


----------



## banagan (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi gothceltgirl, sure. No lock down here in Thailand, pretty much normal, except no tourists. Seems I'm in the right part of the world to ride out this thing. Where in the US are you? Seems some cities, like New York, LA are in big trouble.


----------

